# Oddball places to stay in Mexico



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok, thanks all for the info about where to see and such for a 3 week tour...
I would love more info on what to take, what not to take. Although I already have most of a list ready to go...plus I have year to plan it!

My new question is this:

What about oddball places to stay?
Like tree houses, (found a few palapas in different areas), but something DIFFERENT, unique, odd, whatever!!!


Still would love bus info for different parts of Mexico, may save that q for later if no responses.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I posted about Tepoztlan, Morelos (about an hour south of Mexico City) on the other thread. Tepoztlan, which has been referred to as the "Sedona of Mexico" has a definite New Age vibe side by side with the traditional local indigenous population - an interesting mix. You can have a temazcal (a traditional steam bath) and get your chakras aligned or even have a photo taken of your aura !¿¡?! I have seen a poster of the Virgin of Guadalupe with all her various chakras labelled. Interesting syncretism.

There are many different places to stay, some of them certainly count as "oddball" in my books. Some of the hotels/spas can be pricey, but there are also lower priced options. There is the "Tubohotel" which is quite affordable - I'm not advertising it, no conflict of interest here - but I think it might fit your search for something unique. You'll find it easily enough on the internet. It actually is right by the _caseta de cobro_ (see my post on the other thread) so you could leave your things there and have a beautiful walk down into the town centre - pretty all the way.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Google Tolantongo. Check it out on Google Images. Also check out Real de Catorce.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

Not looking for pricey as doing 3 weeks...not wealthy!
Just looking for jungle, palapas, tree houses, yurts, teepees, whatever crazy stuff is out there that is totally different and not to be missed.
Monasteries, castles, what have you???


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh man, you guys kick ass! These places all look so incredible! I want to see them all! Forget the beach towns! Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

vantexan said:


> Google Tolantongo. Check it out on Google Images. Also check out Real de Catorce.


Have you been to Tolantongo or Real de catorce?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

If you want something really economical in Tepoztlan then PM me closer to the time of your trip, and I can put you in touch with a local person who rents out rooms to travellers, just a block and a half from town centre. It's not fancy or oddball, but it's definitely affordable and safe.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Have you been to Tolantongo or Real de catorce?


We stopped at Real de Catorce on the way out. There are excellent videos of Tolantongo on YouTube if you're curious. Almost like being there.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

*"Un hotel muy peculiar"*

You won't be in this area, but for future reference, Hotel Yeneka is about as oddball as they come:
Hotel Arte Museo Yeneka | La Paz, BCS Mexico


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here is an oddball and cheap idea: Search the Mexican bus routes for trips that are overnight and last as long as you might like to sleep. There will be bathrooms and maybe sandwiches. Then, get off wherever you stop and explore without any previous research; they way it used to be before the internet spoiled all the surprises. Enjoy.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I have not been to either place, yet!


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

I would love to know the info for your friends in Tepotzlan...may forget next year, but sounds good.
thx


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Ecoaldea in Tepoztlan*

I just thought of another place that's a bit unusual in Tepoztlan. A bit outside of the town, but accessible by combi, is the Ecoaldea Huehuecoyotl (ecovillage).

Huehue Web Page

I note a discrepancy in prices between the Spanish and English pages. The Spanish page has slightly higher prices so I'll quote those. Dormitory $250 pesos per night (about US$20), bring your own sleeping bag/pillow/towel. Room in private home ranges $300-500 pesos, sheets/towels provided. Also tent camping is only $75 pesos a night but you'd have to have your own tent - probably not what you're looking for. 

Another quirky thing about Tepoz is that it is well known for its UFO sightings. Strange lights are often seen in the surrounding hills- I have seen them, really don't know what they are. One person I know well has a detailed story of an orange glowing light that was moving around very close to her (as in a few feet away).


----------

